# PC-Gaming am TV



## hambam (9. Mai 2012)

So meine Freunde, suche jetzt zum Aufrüsten meines PC's einen neuen Monitor. Dabei spiele ich mit dem Gedanken zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen und mir einen 37-42 Zoll Fernseher anzuschaffen um dann auch gemütlich von der Couch am PC zu zocken! Ein guter Kollege von mir hat mich auf die Idee gebracht bzw. er erspielt so die krassesten Gameplays 
Zum Fernseher hätte ich dann folgende Frage: Wie klein muss die Reaktionszeit sein damit kein Input Lag besteht?
Habt ihr eventuell Empfehlungen für mich, wenn sich die im Preisbereich bis 500€ bewegen wäre ich schonmal sehr dankbar!

So nun mal etwas offtopic und zwar wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand von euch genauso am Fernseher zockt, sprich TV an der Wand und auf der Couch sitzend mit Tastatur auf dem Schoß und Maus auf der Couch? Denn dann könnt ihr mir vll Tipps für Unterlagen z.B. wie es die für Laptops gibt ,nur das man diese dann etwas abwandelt und die Maus + Tastatur darauf positioniert, geben. Ansonsten würde ich mich auch über Vorschläge für harte Mauspads, also nicht biegbare, freuen!

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2012)

"Reaktionszeit" hat nichts mit "InputLag" zu tun!

Die Reaktionszeit ist die Zeit, die das LCD benötigt um von einem Zustand auf den nächsten zu wechseln (ganz grob gesagt), also die Trägheit des Bildschirms selbst. Das erzeugt bei langsamen Werten Schlieren auf dem Bildschirm bei schnellen Bewegungen.
Der INput-Lag ist die Zeitspanne die vergeht zwischen einer Eingabe des Spielers und dem darauf folgenden sichtbaren Effekt des Spiels auf dem Bildschirm, also die Zeit die die Elektronik braucht um die neuen Signale zu verarbeiten und dem Bildschirm zu sagen "der Spieler möchte sich gern drehen" zum Beispiel. Dieser Wert wird im Allgemeinen von Herstellern nicht angegeben (da er im Vergleich zur ebenfalls viel zu niedrig angegebenen Reaktionszeit die Kunden abschrecken würde ).

Ich selbst habe keinen TV zum zocken (eher einen PC-Bildschirm zum TV kucken...), kenne aber jemand der beides am PC hat mittlerweile.
Auch er hatte vor, auf dem 42er TV zu zocken und auch mal nen Film zu schauen aber die Zockerei war so unbrauchbar, dass er dann doch nen 24er PC-Bildschirm zusätzlich angeklemmt hat zu diesem Zweck.

Insgesamt kommts drauf an was man will/braucht. Ein TV ist zum zocken garantiert Welten schlechter als ein guter Zockermonitor (Reaktionszeit, Inputlag, evtl. Auflösung usw usw) - aber er ist halt... größer...


----------



## Ryle (9. Mai 2012)

Wie bei Monitoren auch gibt es auch Fernseher die geringe Bildaufbauzeiten und Input Lag haben und damit als Monitor für den PC ohne weiteres einsetzbar sind. 
Zu dem Thema findest du hier auch einige Threads mit Empfehlungen. Es gibt auch Threads und Seiten die Fernseher zu dem Thema testen z.B hier oder hier. 

Auf der Couch zocken funktioniert auch sicher ohne weiteres. Tastatur auf den Schoß legen und für die Maus bastelst du dir eine Ablage. Spontan würde mit da jetzt eine Art Tisch, Nachttisch in U bzw. C Form einfallen, den du eben wie ein C unter die Couch schiebst und die obere Seite dann als Mauspadablage nutzen kannst. 

Also quasi so auf die Art: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich schon gemacht habe, war einen dieser Ikea Schwingstühle (oder auch Nachbauten) mit einer Mausablage zu versehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die rechte Seite der Armlehne hab ich ein Brett verschraubt das eben etwas größer als so ein XXL Mauspad war. Geht sehr einfach, ist billig und scheißgemütlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Threads und Seiten die Fernseher zu dem Thema testen z.B hier oder hier.


 
Hey, super Links, vielen Dank. So ne Liste wo unabhängig getestet wird auf Input-Lag hab ich schon öfter gesucht. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum mein Freund den TV für unspielbar gehalten hatte - sein Toshiba ist den "roten" Geräten in der Liste doch sehr ähnlich^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich weis kann man beim LG Fernseher (W4500 Serie zumindest, bei den anderen könnte es auch gehen) wird in InputLag beseitigt indem man den HDMI Eingang wo der PC dran ist in "PC" ändert, dann kann damit auch Spielen.
Ob es bei jeden LG TV so ist weiß ich nicht, spiele mit den gedanken meine Röhre mal abzulösen.

Du kannst dir ja mal diesen hier ansehen (W4500 32" oder mehr), 32" kosten 399€ und er hat Poli 3D 
-http://www.amazon.de/LG-32LW4500-LED-Backlight-Fernseher-Full-HD-schwarz/dp/B004QF0PQY/

Neuerres Modell mit SmahrtTV kostet 50€ mehr
-http://www.amazon.de/LG-32LW5590-LED-Backlight-Fernseher-Energieeffizienzklasse-Full-HD/dp/B005LAZ7PC/

Kannst bei Amazon ja die Größe ändern, musst sehen wie viel du willst.


----------



## beercarrier (9. Mai 2012)

ich zocke gerne auf meinen tv (42 zoll) oder beamer (irgendwas über 120 zoll), das kann mit aktuellen konsolen mithalten, zum reinen monitor gibts aber schon unterschiede. das feeling (nix gemessen) is beim monitor einfach noch einen hauch direkter. und mit maus und tastatur hab ichs auch probiert, letztendlich bin ich beim xbox 360 controller gelandet, alles andere ist nicht so 100%.

edit: letztendlich egal was du nimmst beamer, tv , usw., einen monitor würd ich zumindest zum arbeiten behalten, und wenns nur n 15 zöller is.


----------



## hambam (9. Mai 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bei Monitoren auch gibt es auch Fernseher die geringe Bildaufbauzeiten und Input Lag haben und damit als Monitor für den PC ohne weiteres einsetzbar sind.
> Zu dem Thema findest du hier auch einige Threads mit Empfehlungen. Es gibt auch Threads und Seiten die Fernseher zu dem Thema testen z.B hier oder hier.
> 
> Auf der Couch zocken funktioniert auch sicher ohne weiteres. Tastatur auf den Schoß legen und für die Maus bastelst du dir eine Ablage. Spontan würde mit da jetzt eine Art Tisch, Nachttisch in U bzw. C Form einfallen, den du eben wie ein C unter die Couch schiebst und die obere Seite dann als Mauspadablage nutzen kannst.
> ...



Dickes bosshaftes Dankeschön an dich sowas hab ich gesucht, bitte mehr davon!!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein vernünftigen TV finden, könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen und vll ein paar Modelle bis 500€ von 32-37 Zoll raussuchen?


----------



## Ryle (9. Mai 2012)

Du kannst eben nicht einfach blind jeden zweiten Fernseher benutzen. Wie bei Monitoren früher auch, musst du dich eben vorher informieren. Während man bei Monitoren inzwischen aber genug Tests zu dem Thema findet und es seit einiger Zeit auch eine eigene Gaming Monitor-Sparte gibt, muss man bei Fernsehern eben genau hinsehen und sich vorher informieren. 

Ein LCD mit IPS oder U²VA Panel, kann je nach Elektronik und Bildmodi, gleiche Bildaufbauzeiten und Input Lag Werte erreichen wie die meisten sich auf dem Markt befindlichen Monitore, die auf zum Spielen empfohlen werden. Dabei schliert dann nichts und Eingaben sind genauso direkt wie auf jedem Monitor. Leider ist es aber recht aufwendig einen passenden Fernseher zu finden der neben der Monitortauglichkeit noch den Ansprüchen an Bildqualität, Ausstattung und eventuell Optik gerecht wird. Aber wer sich etwas Zeit nimmt der findest meist auch das passende Gerät.



> Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein vernünftigen TV finden, könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen und vll ein paar Modelle bis 500€ von 32-37 Zoll raussuchen?


Philips 32PFL5605H
~20ms Input Lag, keine Schlieren, ordentliches Bild aber altes im Preis gestiegenes Modell
Philips 32PFL7606K
~25-30ms Input Lag, minimal Schlieren (nur wenn man darauf achtet), neues Modell, 3D, ordentliches Bild und Gimmicks wie 2 Player Full Screen (mit 3D Brillen)
LG Electronics 37LD450
~16ms Frame Input Lag, günstig, das wohl schnellste Panel der Monitore in der Preisklasse, nur durchschnittliche Bildqualität

Es gibt natürlich noch viel mehr, aber das sind so die die ich auch selbst schon gesehen habe. Den 7606k hab ich beispielsweise meiner Mutter hingestellt und der ist für den Preis doch überraschend gut vor allem im TV Betrieb. 

Wenn du ab und an mal  nur gemütlich auf dem Fernseher zocken willst oder surfst, reicht dir sicher der 7606k. Wenn du dauerhaft und exzessiv drauf spielst solltest du eher einen mit unter 20ms suchen. ~16ms sind etwa ein Frame verspätete Anzeige. Bis zu 2 Frames, also 32ms Input Lag, sind in der Regel nicht weiter störend und bemerkt man auch nur wenn man den Vergleich mit nem sehr schnellen Panel oder einem alten CRT Monitor hat. Wer aber viel schnelle Games im Multiplayer daddelt, den kann sowas nerven. Alles oberhalb von 2 Frames nimmt wohl jeder recht deutlich wahr und ab 4 Frames wirds richtig ekelig, da zieht die Anzeige deine Bewegungen merklich nach, was vor allem Spielen zur Qual macht.

Wenn du den TV als dauerhaften Monitorersatz nutzen willst, würde ich dir aber nicht zu mehr als 32" raten. Gerade im Desktopbetrieb wird die Schrift schnell pixelig da der Pixelabstand natürlich immer größer wird, je größer du das Bild des TVs wählst.


----------



## Stroiner (9. Mai 2012)

Wo ist denn genau das Problem beim Tv?
Konsolenspieler sitzen zum Teil sogar vor 60 Zoll Fernsehern und freuen sich über die tolle Grafik


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2012)

Stroiner schrieb:


> Wo ist denn genau das Problem beim Tv?
> Konsolenspieler sitzen zum Teil sogar vor 60 Zoll Fernsehern und freuen sich über die tolle Grafik


- Die "tolle Grafik" der Konsolen ist nur hochskaliertes 720p und hat mit echtem FullHD nichts zu tun
- Konsolen schaffen meist nicht mehr als 30fps, da ists weniger wichtig wie schnell der TFT reagiert im vergleich zu 60+ fps auf PCs
- Die Spiele auf Konsolen sind nicht darauf ausgelegt dass es auf kurze Inputlags ankommt (geht auch gar nicht mit nem Controller) - beim zielen mit der Maus in schnellen Ballerspielen braucht man das sehr wohl
- usw (gibt noch viele andere Gründe)


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (9. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Also ich zocke selber über nen 43"Zöller Plasma und habe keinerlei hänger oder so...
Bild is auch top, und bockt sich voll...

Samsung PS43D450 HD-Ready-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Das is der den ich verwende...

Vom Sofa aus, per Funk Tasta & Funk Maus... dazu ne 5.1 Anlage... 
damit dann Dead Space oder co im dunkeln zocken ... Himmlisch


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (9. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre denn der Philips 42PFL4606H? (über HDMI Adapter an DVI oder DP)



			
				Datenblatt schrieb:
			
		

> Bildwiederholungsrate 400 Hz
> Reaktionszeit (schwarz-weiß-schwarz) 2 ms
> Dynamischer Kontrast	100000 : 1
> Helligkeit	400 cd/m²
> PC-Auflösung 1920x1080 Pixel



Da stand dann noch was von ner Hochfrequenz-Bewegungsrate von 100 Hz (Kein Plan was das sein soll)


----------

